# Indoor/ Outdoor debate



## sax2712 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new and am trying to gather views and opinions from people all over the world regarding the indoor/ outdoor debate.

Please give me your view and opinions on the subject. Where do you live? Do you keep your cat indoors and why if so? (also vice versa!!)

Check out this article: 
http://www.gomestic.com/Pets/IndoorOutd ... bate.75411

What do you think of it? I'd love to hear all your opinions 

MUST ADD: I would never judge any of you so please don't argue with me or each other  or anything- just looking for honest opinions

Thank you for all answering in such detail. I was so one sided before but have been educated to the cultural/ social differences between countries. And I have to say all of you guys have got BEAUTIFUL cats!!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

To be honest I think the article says it all. Most people on this forum are American and beleive their cats should be kept indoors. Most people in the UK beleive cats should be allowed out. A lot of this is probably due to the dangers American cats face outdoors compared to UK cats. 

You might get a lot of people telling you its cruel, irresponsible etc from both sides of the debate but the truth is, cats are happy both as indoor/outdoor cats and indoor only. Its a strictly personal choice. The thing that frustrates me about this debate is the judgments people make (see above) when both sides of the debate have their merits. No-one is a 'bad owner' for keeping their cats in or allowing them outside IMHO. And cultural/environmental factors *HAVE *to be taken into account. 

Its actually all rather academic for me anyway as my cat has to be kept indoors for medical reasons.


----------



## RobertB (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm on the indoor protectionism side, myself.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK...this topic has been debated around here several times in the last few months and it tends to get rather heated. So, everyone posting, please be respectful and recognize the cultural differences. 

My personal opinion is that my cats stay indoors. There are too many predators in the area I live in that cause the average lifespan of an outdoor cat to be something like less than 5 years. My cats have a 12 x 12 screened porch to enjoy and plenty of toys and activities in the house to keep them stimulated.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Good article. Sums up the culteral difference very well. What I find interesting is that most cat owners aren't aware of these differences and, when speaking to an individual from another country, can become very upset, alarmed, and angry to learn how the individual takes care of thier pet.



We know better.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

While I was growing up, our cats were indoor/outdoor, BUT we lived very rurally and far, far back, from the road. Since I've married, we've still remained rural, but our homes have been much closer to the (55mph) roads so I keep our cats indoors, allowing them out with us for limited amounts of supervision.
I do have barn cats which remain outside almost all the time. 

My ultimate home, would be one where the cats had a catflap door to a large outdoor cat run so they could safely enjoy the weather and the outdoor sights and smells within that pen.
Heidi


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

After losing a beloved kitty to the horrors of the outside world I now keep all my kittys inside or outback in my enclosed yard!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm in the UK, I keep my cats indoors, although they have an outside run in the garden. Contrary to popular belief many cat owners in the UK now choose to keep their cats as indoor cats. It's a growing practice. I have always kept my cats indoors but when I got the bengals was too afraid to let them out. I live in the countryside and with Willow's wild personality I was worried she would be the one decimating the local wildlife.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I live in an area that has many dangers for a free-roaming, indoor-outdoor kitty. Arianwen is happy and safe living indoors and having chaperoned outdoor time at least 2-3 times a week.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I choose to keep Tiger indoors because I am a worry wart, Rubilla (RIP) My Spanish cat was also kept indoors.

I would like for Tiger to be able to go outside but the risks out here are too great: foxes, coyotes, bobcats (yeah we have them here!!). The worrisome would kill me!
4months ago or so we saw a cat laying dead by the neighbor's town home, I had to call the cops to come get the poor thing, it looked like a coyote attacked him, it was so sad!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I keep my cats indoors to keep them safe from cars, larger animals, abscesses (from bites or scratches), disease, and being stolen.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello,

I keep both of my kitties inside. We live in a neighborhood of "patio homes" (essentially one-story townhouses) and have very small front and back yards. Although our neighborhood borders on another residential area, there's also a pretty busy main road nearby. It's simply safer to keep them inside due to the traffic issue. In addition, I don't want them to fall victim to dogs, wild animals (in the not-to-distant woods), "catnappers" (someone reportedly tried to "nap" a neighbor's ragdoll as she was sleeping on their back patio; fortunately, they didn't succeed and kitty is safe at home), and other dangers. My kitties have spend their entire lives being "indoor" cats. Before buying our house we lived in a duplex that was located on a very busy road--no lawn and no safe place to let them roam/play. My kitties are very happy and content; they have no idea what the outdoors are all about. They have absolutely no interest in even going on very brief outings on a harness.

I think that each cat parent should carefully weigh the pros and cons of indoors vs. outdoors. Each person's living situation is different, so s/he should carefully consider what would be best for his/her cat. My parents live about 20 minutes away in a larger subdivision. Their home has a very large back deck and is situated on 5 acres of land. Their kitty is allowed outside, with supervision, several times each day. He enjoys being an "indoor-outdoor" cat and has never come to any harm. As long as cats are safe, then I say to each his own re. the "indoor-outdoor" debate. Keep your cats safe!!! Purrs,


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Stephie said:


> I'm in the UK, I keep my cats indoors, although they have an outside run in the garden. Contrary to popular belief many cat owners in the UK now choose to keep their cats as indoor cats. It's a growing practice. I have always kept my cats indoors but when I got the bengals was too afraid to let them out. I live in the countryside and with Willow's wild personality I was worried she would be the one decimating the local wildlife.


You should see the number of indoor/outdoor cats in my neighbourhood Stephie. I reckon about 50% of my street has at least one cat living in it and most are found on the street during the day - and some at night too (with the fox 8O . Letting cats out during the day is one thing - at night with that fox its dangerous). Theres only one other indoor only cat in my street that I am aware of - a long haired black and white diva who spends her days looking out of the front window of her home (I am assuming she is a female). Most of the people I know with cats let their cats out - but I agree - there are a number of cat owners in the UK who choose to keep their cats in now.


----------



## Naomi (Jan 30, 2008)

I live in Australia on a bushy/beachy gravel street. Many, if not all of the houses down my end of the street are shacks and no one ever occupies them. It's a one way street and we are right at the end so the danger of traffic is little. There is no poison put out in the area, and the only person with dogs on the length of the street is about 5 houses away and are securely fenced whippets. 

My parents choose to let Dusty out because Mum loves to have the windows and doors open all the time to make the house open. I personally think Dusty is safe on this street, he never ventures far from the house. And never crosses the street. He only heads out into the paddock behind our house to sleep under a bush in the paddock. Sometimes I will take him for a walk through the bush, down a track to the beach, but I carry him across the road myself and then put him down again when we reach the track. Then he will follow me down to the beach. But the only downside to him being let out is that he can hunt. And he does kill a native minor bird at least once a year.  For that reason alone, I would keep him inside but I can't go against my parents authority. Plus I don't think he would cope well to be converted to an indoors cat at his age.

When I move out in the next year or two, I will be getting a Ragdoll and a shelter cat. I will be keeping them inside. Mainly for their safety, and the safety of the native wildlife we have around here. I would be devastated if they were stolen by someone, or hurt by cruel people, or hit by a car, or killed by poison. I would be equally upset if they killed the wildlife (which is what I love most about living here in Aussie). So I do lean a lot more towards the inside side of the debate. But in our case, I think Dusty is safe outside.


----------



## Pandorarising (Feb 6, 2008)

*Indoors/outdoors*

Just read all the posts about this topuc and I am having mixed feelings now. I have three cats with one currently missing for a week- very upsetting. This is why I am looking at the debate.

The two that are still here have been indoor/outdoor cats. I live in the UK, in a side street off main roads where the houses are so close together that letting a cat in the garden pretty much contains them to a restricted area. For five years this has worked beautifully escpecially as my cats hated -and I mean HATED- the litter tray from day one and would soil the house at times-one oft he reasons they were given up by their previous owners. After quite some time and some 'cat psychology' they have stopped soiling the house and I am sure that the option of being able to go out had a lot to do with it. 

Now they spent 90% of the day inside anyway but love sunbathing in the summer. So indoor/outdoor works wel with them.

My new now 9 months old kitten was very much the same after his 'indoors' period but of course one danger that was not avoided was potential cat snatchers.

I am still hoping that with tags and chips he will be found but despite that, seeing how happy my cats are with their freedom -and choosing not to take that choice large parts of the day- I would stick to the indoors/outdoors option with a new furture cat too. There are of course no wild animal dangers here at all and the gardens are enclosed.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope you'll consider an enclosure. There are some very inexpensive ones in this group:

http://www.animalnetwork.com/cats/enclosure.asp


----------



## Pandorarising (Feb 6, 2008)

*Enclosure*

I can see now why there was the culture debate before. The gardens here already are like enclosures, short of total across the top fencing. No easy way out.


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't really consider it having an outdoor cat if your property isn't a huge farm and the cat can't actually leave your property. there are still some dangers present, but it's not the same thing as allowing your cat to wander freely throughout the entire neighborhood.

I keep my cats inside because, quite frankly, they are stupid. They have no sense of danger in many instances when they should.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

TAsunder said:


> I keep my cats inside because, quite frankly, they are stupid. They have no sense of danger in many instances when they should.


A little OT but this is the thing that worries me the most when Toby has escaped. He has so little awareness of 'outside' or what might be dangerous. And no - he isnt the sharpest tool in the box. Handsome but a little dim. :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I live in Arizona, USA. Coyotes can hop over 6 foot walls to go after dogs and cats. In our part of the country a high wall makes no difference for safety of cats. The hawks even make prey of cats and dogs here. They will swoop down and carry them off. 

Im fostering a mother with 6 kittens in my garage. The brave mother which is semi feral faced down a hungry coyote trying to get to her 1 week old kittens. The coyote hopped the backyard wall. She then moved them up to the roof (flat roofs here in Arizona) but one of the kittens crawled out of the enclosure the couple put up there for her when she moved them up there. It almost died. 

They brought her to me and they are growing up in my garage. We will adopt out the kittens but the mother will be rereleased (after she is spayed) when the kittens are 12 weeks old. They will be spayed and nueter before adoption.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Enclosure*



Pandorarising said:


> I can see now why there was the culture debate before. The gardens here already are like enclosures, short of total across the top fencing. No easy way out.


I don't believe enclosures are common in the US. I recommend them because I fear people might lose their pets to cars, etc. Enclosures are a good compromise for those who want their cats to enjoy the outdoors. I have never seen an enclosure personally. I do see quite a few cats who have been hit by cars, however.  I'm afraid an enclosure without a top would allow for a relatively easy escape. I do understand that not everyone agrees with me, of course.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Enclosure*



Jeanie said:


> Pandorarising said:
> 
> 
> > I can see now why there was the culture debate before. The gardens here already are like enclosures, short of total across the top fencing. No easy way out.
> ...


That's why I love my screened porch...both the cats and the humans are happy, able to enjoy fresh air and watch the squirrels, chipmunks and birds without being attacked. Around here the mosquitoes have to be considered predators as well...can't be outside after dusk or you get really chewed up. And in May & June the black flies can be a problem during the day.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Enclosure*

Jeanie that was a great source of info for enclosures, when I open the sliding glass door I leave a little crack so air can get it (I have to replace my screen door), Tiger loves to lay by and smell the outside, I am thinking to consider it as long as he is being watched by me, Mark or Lexi...
Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad it was helpful!


----------



## sax2712 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Thanks for all your answers....*

Thank you for all answering in such detail. I was so one sided before but have been educated to the cultural/ social differences between countries. And I have to say all of you guys have got BEAUTIFUL cats!!


----------



## Kendalyn (Feb 9, 2008)

Ours are all indoor cats and always will stay that way. 

I will say, that if you are going to let your cat out, please please put a collar on him/her. We get cats in our yard all the time and as long as they don't look uncared for or keep coming back over and over, I assume they have homes. It would be nice to know for sure though.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Kendalyn said:


> Ours are all indoor cats and always will stay that way.
> 
> I will say, that if you are going to let your cat out, please please put a collar on him/her. We get cats in our yard all the time and as long as they don't look uncared for or keep coming back over and over, I assume they have homes. It would be nice to know for sure though.


Good point! Collar with a tag would be optimal!

If the cat has a tipped ear it means its a spayed/neutered feral in the US.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

Could you elaborate on that M&T. What exactly is a 'tipped ear'? I ask because one of my adopted strays has a chunk missing from her right ear and I always thought it was from a fight.

When I had my ferrets, they all had a tattoo on their ear, I just thought it was a breeders mark. :?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Mitts & Tess said:


> If the cat has a tipped ear it means its a spayed/neutered feral in the US.


Thats a really neat idea. I wonder if they do the same here.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This is an example of what a tipped ear looks like. Hope this helps.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks, Merry. I found a few similar images last night. Mill cat has a distinct V shaped notch out of her right ear, she has a few other scars too that would be consistent with some kind of trauma. I never knew the TNR folks did that, very good to know. Thanks.

and Oh, back on topic, all of mine are exclusively indoor cats, I see firsthand the plight of the outdoor cat way too often


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

They're not usually as extreme as that photo. Most of the time it's only a very small piece thats snipped, just the very tip of the ear.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

The first time I volunteered with the Neuter Commuter (the local no-kill shelters spay-neuter mobile) at a feral colony, I was shocked by the how much of the ear they cut off. But I totally understand their purpose. Who wants to traumatize a cat a second time unnessarily? (If they catch one with the a clipped ear, it is immediately released).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its up to the vets how much they take off. Most of ours look just like the one shown in the picture. When a feral cat is thrashing around a trap its easier to see if that amount is taken off so we can immediately release them.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I didn't know the ear was clipped! I didn't know how ear mits were treated either, thanks!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

OUCH! I've never seen that much taken off. Around here they just do a little notch on the side of the ear. Like a little V. The rest of the ear is left in tact.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I like that way better, Nanook. A notch is more distinctive, and still leaves the cat's appearance unique. That picture shows too much cut off, I believe.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When the cats are under for the spay or neuter they notch the ear so they dont feel it luckily. It crusts over on the top quickly and heals.

The down side of notching the ear so distinctively is that some cats we found during recovery were sweet cats so weve fostered them to get adopted. People complain about the ear!

One of my fosters the vet took almost half the ear. The cat was in with all our ferals to be S/N and he didnt read the instructions that this cat was not a feral and notched its ear.. :x :x :x It made it harder to get her adopted. She was shy to begin with so the ear was another strike against her finding a home. :x


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I know it's not painful while they do it but it's gotta hurt while it heals. Heck, my ears hurt for days after I got them pierced!
It's also just the gross factor for me. I feel it right behind my knees. (Shiver!) I have the same reaction to dogs with cropped ears and docked tails. At least ear notching has a sensible and necessary reason. But they could take aesthetics into consideration a little more often. As you say, some of these cats end up going for adoption.
Sorry to go off topic again. :?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

nanook said:


> I know it's not painful while they do it but it's gotta hurt while it heals. Heck, my ears hurt for days after I got them pierced!
> It's also just the gross factor for me. I feel it right behind my knees. (Shiver!) I have the same reaction to dogs with cropped ears and docked tails. At least ear notching has a sensible and necessary reason. But they could take aesthetics into consideration a little more often. As you say, some of these cats end up going for adoption.
> Sorry to go off topic again. :?


Way off topic~ we do give pain meds to all our fosters when they have surgery. Not the ferals though cuz it puts them at a disadvantage when released.


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Growing up we had cats that were indoor/outdoor but as I saw more and more cats on the side of the roads, when I got my own cats as an adult, they became indoor only. Especially now where I live on a corner of an intersection where in the past 6 months we have had 8 accidents where people were speeding and didn't slow down for the intersection and personally, I don't want to come home to find my kitty in the road. We have also had a few cases of people poisoning pets in the area, but mostly loud dogs. 

As long as you play with them and have plenty of toys, they are fine being indoors. Mine go out on the patio but will not go farther than that. The cars scare the heck out of them. 

To each their own though. Everyone has their own way of raising their kitties.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

My cats are outdoor cats. I live in a rural close I'm well aware of the dangers they may face as there are still cars on the road. They are in at 9 at night until 6 the next morning. I have had a cat ran over when I lived in a town so if I was to return to a built up area they will become indoor only. I say that knowing that might happen soon and I'm not 100% convinced they all will stay in. When I lived in a flat the cats I had at the time were also indoors as they had to go down a flight of stairs to get anywhere. 

I don't like the thought of having them under my feet all day and they enjoy choosing when to go out through their cat flap. I have seven and I'm never without at least one indoors. Most don't go out of the garden only Scooby and sometimes Bobby go further away. But I trust them to be road wise they have brains, unlike Cleo who has a slow moving train for a brain. :lol:


----------



## llamalover (Feb 10, 2008)

I keep my cats outside all the time, I think all people should, but then again, not many people have a 75-acre farm in the middle of France  !
One of our kittens has snuck inside and is sitting on my lap trying to get my attention by grabbing my hand with his paws (He's the black and white one in my avvy's cousin) and is just as evil! OW! He's got sharp claws!


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

My Annie is an indoor only cat. No offense to anyone who lets their cats outside (I think that's a very personal decision and to each their own), but except in very special circumstances (like a rescued feral) I would never be able to intentionally allow my cat to be outside unattended. When I was growing up, we had two cats that were also indoor only even though we lived in a rural location. They had a large chicken-wire enclosure in our backyard though, with access through a basement window. I'm hoping that we might be about to make one of these for Annie sometime in the future. But, I think my parents were ahead of their time with cat ownership - both cats ate only wet food and we even had walking harnesses for them.

Maybe it's because my parent's cats were indoor only, but to be honest, I don't really understand the concept of why a cat should be allowed to roam free. I've always thought that if you wouldn't let a dog do it, why would you let a cat do it? Are they better prepared to handle the dangers of the outdoor than a dog? Are they less of a nuisence to neighbours than a dog? Do they have less of a chance of catching an illness from being outdoors? In fact, I don't think that there are any other house pets that have the option of indoor/outdoor - why would cats be different in this regard?


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

My cats have all been indoor cats their whole lives. My cats do have access to the outside but its an enclosed pool cage / patio (see pic below)
















they have access via cat door that leads to the house. Yeah my cats are spoiled and they will all live long and happy lives. Miss Chloe is 13, she would have never lasted that long outside, whether it be here in the USA or in England. There are too many critters down here that eat cats.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

harry said:


> My cats do have access to the outside but its an enclosed pool cage / patio


I like to have your cat's outdoor enclosure for myself! :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Harry I'm green with envy. I so wish I could set something like that up for Toby. He would LOVE it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Heck, I wish I had that set-up for ME.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Heck, I wish I had that set-up for ME.


Wow I have to second that 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sigh......! Make that three of us!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Do they ever fall into the pool? 8O


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> Sigh......! Make that three of us!


Correction, four of us!  

But the forest is nice, too. Even in the winter I enjoy walking back there with my sweet kitteh.  She always walks with me, but I just got her a Home Again microchip. More for my own peace of mind than because of doubts about Arianwen running off. My faithful furry little angel always stays near me when we're outdoors. :luv
rcat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think it's wise to take every possible precaution. Our pets don't realize the dangers. Have you tried leash training? I know it's easier when they are kittens, but it's worth a try.  

I love being out in God's country too!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My parents have a screened pool area too. Both Onyx and Callie visited them. Onyx was petrified of the pool pump and wouldn't go out. But Callie loved it, she would go out in the morning and would only come back in for food, litterbox and to say hi once in a while. She would plop herself on a lounge (cushioned of course) and watch the birds all day. A while ago I posted some pics of the Sandhill Cranes...you should have saw how big her eyes got when those guys came up to the screens, it was hysterical. But she stood her ground. My parents have plants inside their enclosure and just about every morning, while I was still sleeping, Callie would bring in a dead hibiscus flower and drop it outside my bedroom door.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> Callie would bring in a dead hibiscus flower and drop it outside my bedroom door.



Aww how sweet of her, she sounds like a real sweetheart!!
Thanks for sharing the story, it has made me smile!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She was very sweet...to me...but everyone else could just go to **** as far as she was concerned.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Addison was inside only and the last six months or so of his life I decided to let him on the deck in the backyard. Its about 10 feet off the ground and the stairs were baby gated off. He seemed to like it out there.

So when Skylar came along I got her used to the deck from the start - she loves it! She'll actually sit at the window and howl when Brody is out there without her 

I also have her used to a harness and lightweight 20ft long line. She doesn't excatly "walk" well on it but she has lots of room to romp and explore. Generally when she gets too far out I can just stop the line from going any further and she'll usually stop and try another direction. I can't seem to get her to grasp the concept of coming WITH me though so I just carry her if we need to relocate.

She really only gets to walk around in the backyard and the clear part of the woods behind the house. Mostly because I'm a little ashamed to be seen with a cat on a leash in the front yard  She loves it though. I know she'd probably love to be an indoor outdoor cat and roam freely but its something I just can't do. 

We don't have a fenced in yard, but even if we did I'd have to be out there to watch her. I just have this nagging fear that the second I leave her alone for more than a few minutes something would happen - mostly she'd get out somehow and I wouldn't realize it until she was gone.

I do plan on having a big backyard with a very tall secure fence that I can attach those inward curved nets as "cat fencing" so any dogs an cats I may have at the time can run and play freely. Supervised only though.

Some cats really have no desire to go outside - and some seem to crave it as soon as they get their first taste. I do think giving them some access to the outdoors for sunshine, fresh air and those ever changing scents of nature really do seem to make for happier and more interesting lives... but I don't think its something a cat MUST have. 

I just know I'd be a nervous wreck if I knew any of my pets was outside and I couldn't actually see them or have any control over where they went and what they did.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> She was very sweet...to me...but everyone else could just go to **** as far as she was concerned.


Really? who is everyone else? :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Anybody that wasn't me....


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, My guys are all indoors. All three of them were rescued after living outdoors and sustaining major injuries (one resulting in an amputation, and all resulting in major orthopedic surgery). They have clearly demonstrated an inability to handle themselves in the outside world, so inside they stay. They get 24/7 interaction from us humans, plus loads of cat tress, scratching posts an climbing surfaces and windows to watch out of. I'd love to screen in the back porch and let them out there, but I have a feeling we might move soon so all that hard work down the tubes. I might invest in one of those enclosures though. Thanks jeanie for sharing the link.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Both of the cats in our household are indoor cats. Bosco is declawed so letting him outside would mean big issues should he have to defend himself, but anyways he has no want of the outside world. We leave the door open and he wont go near it except maybe to sniff. Reyna only has three legs though this doesn't stop her from trying to get outside when the dog gets let out.

I agree with the article, there are just so many dangers out there and I've seen the result of what happens to those cats as my mother in law is heavily involved with the humane society as am I and I worked a vet clinic that dealt with the humane society. Some of the sights were horrid, and their conditions were sickening.

We have outdoor enclosures attached to our windows for the cats to enjoy outside time safely and I have even decided that since Reyna is such a little bugger that come warmer weather I'll allow her outside on a leash and only in the backyard under close watch. There is just too much at risk to let them loose to roam at least in my opinion.


----------

